# Fort Pickens



## Wastin Away (Oct 2, 2007)

I haven’t been able to go, but my oldest has went on 5-14-21 the top picture and 5-23-21 the bottom picture. Brought home dinner


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

What did he catch that baby on?


----------



## Wastin Away (Oct 2, 2007)

Lol, u would have to ask him that, but guessing a wild night


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

DLo said:


> What did he catch that baby on?


Looking at his age, probably a handful of lemon drops 

Prostaff member for Old Crow Custom Calls.


----------

